# Hi-I am new, 40 and finding it hard at the moment



## suol (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello

just want to thank you all, reading your messages does help a lot. 
So here I am joining in with my story.
40 me and my DP 42. Been trying for 4 years. Diagnosed with PCOS last year, than had two very large fibroids removed this year (massive!). Operation went well but did delay things a lot. Since we had one failed IUI with OI. Next trial did not go to plan because my oestrogen level too high. Hoping that next one will start off. Also in process of referal for IVF and doing acupuncture, exercise, no coffee, diet, minerals, blah, blah, blah...*don't you find it all too much sometimes? Why is everyonelse out there having babies and not me?

I know it sounds crap but just had to say it! thanks for listening, hope to hear from you, susy *


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome Suol the lovely thing about FF is that you are not alone. We are all here to help each other.
The ladies and gents who have gone on to be successful or who have moved on still contribute and it is so useful to be able to share your experiences, gain advice and obtain acknowledgement from your peers -even if on the whole our GPs think we are mad, bad or just plain crazy!!!


Good luck with it all 

Veballan  XX


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Soul,

A big welcome to the board  

I have PCOS and am 40 dh is 48.  I had ovarian cyst removed in may this year and also ovarian drilling, which I am glad to say seems to have done the trick by bringing my cycles closer together.

I know what you mean about everyone else having babies out there it is sometimes hard to accept other peoples pregnancies when you want what they have and can't get it.  I just found out a couple of weeks ago that one of my close friends is expecting and I felt so envious.   I am pleased for her don't get me wrong but it is going to be hard watching her bump get bigger and bigger and maybe knowing it might never happen for us.  I hope and pray it does!

My Gyny put me back on Clomid 50mg, which I have done for 2 month.  She said because I was prone to cysts on my left ovary I was only to be allowed a 6mth course.  However I spoke to her yesterday and she just upped it to 100mg as nothing happened as far as my progesterone levels were concerned this month.  I chart and I ovulated late this cycle.  I just hope and pray that I am lucky soon as i only have 4 mth left on Clomid and when that is over that means our ttc journey is too.  We don't qualify for free ivf and can't afford to pay for it. 

I wish you and dh all the luck in the world and hope and pray you get your positive result soon hun.

Good luck and all the best

Love Helen
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi and welcome to FF  

I am sure you will get lots of support and help from this site  

Wishing you luck in your journey  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Susy 

Just wanted to say welcome to the Goldies thread

Hope you can soon realise your dream 
 
Meerkat xx


----------



## suol (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks to Helen, Jo, Meerkat, Veballen for your replies. It is really great to hear from people that UNDERSTAND and to hear other people' stories. Good luck to all of you. What is the Goldies? 

Really Really needed it today, as waiting to hear about my blood test to see if can go ahead with 2nd cycle of IUI. Feel very impatient and worried this morning.


Still not know how to use this site properly, but would love to have a buddy if any one is interested! Very interested to share experiences of IVF and adoption as these are our next plans if this cycle fails. 

   thanks again, suol


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Suol
I hope your results came back good today and you can commence on your 2nd IUI  , please do let us know 

I am sure you will soon know your way around the site, if you need any help just let me know and I will help as much as I can 

We are going through the adoption process now, we are in the very early stages, they are looking at my medical records as I have Multiple Sclerosis, and they need to know as much as they can, as to what things are going to be like in a few years time and things like that.

Sadly IVF didn't give us the baby we have always dreamed of, but it did work twice for us, but sadly I miscarried both times with twins  , but we have worked through all that and we are so excited about the adoption  , we have always said if we did have our own, we would adopt another, its always been in our minds

I want to wish you luck for the future 

love Jo
x x x


----------

